# 95 Pickup, Runs rough when warm



## Sagero (Mar 24, 2016)

Have a 95 pickup, 2.4 4cyl, 2WD, 5 spd. Truck runs fine when cold, after warm up it hesitates badly at low RPM, such as when accelerating from a dead stop. Water temp is okay. Static ignition timing is correct. Seems vacuum related, but not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I just posted this for a guy with 1996 issues, so I'm going to get some reuse of these images.

Go to the website shown in the image below and download the 1995 section:










There will be an EC section with trouble diagnostic information in it like in the 1996 image below. You want to work through all of the idling issues.


----------



## Sagero (Mar 24, 2016)

I found the 95 doc. Quite helpful. Thank you!
Hopefully one of the trouble codes will help to narrow it down.
For the record, it's idling fine. Just has a problem under load at low rpm.


----------



## NikkiSax (Jul 21, 2017)

I, too am now having the same issues......a/c temp decreases significantly when warm and the temp gauge rises pretty close to the top until I get going again. This, along with a severe power issue when accelerating from a stop. In fact, it is so bad that I have to kill the ac just to get going. Since it is July and I live in Hell's Oven, Florida it is not pleasant. The strange part, however, is that I haven't been able to get any codes from it . Oh, and the ENTIRE coolant system is brad new...... wondering what, if any, you found to be the culprit.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get the refrigerant system worked on. Maybe a new evaporator and/or have the system purged.

The low performance could be old plugs / rotor / wires, or a dirty air / fuel filter, or the timing could be off.


----------

